# You Adore LongHairDontCare's Results, but Are You Willing to Adopt Her Regimen?



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

So LongHairDontCare2011 has the ultimate ideal flawless natural hair in my book thickness length you name it she's got it. Observe the thick lusciousness 

We love her results but are we willing to adopt her regimen to reach your goal?

Since her regimen clip is a little long let me summarize her regimen to reach WL (she's been natural 7 years starting from a 1inch twa).

Essentially she keeps her hair braided up in cornrows 4-6 months outta the year (her new growth & retention after 4 - 5 wks), she always blowdrys her hair prior to braiding (light heat training) and leaves the braids in for a month. The key to this reggie is the low manipulation protective style. She flat irons 2 times a year.

***UPDATE**:* (Courtesy of Hair4romheaven) *LongHairDon'tCare: I do wash in braids 2-3x per month. I DON'T wash more than 1x per month if I am NOT braided. Reason? don't have to use a dryer when my hair is braided so I can wash as much as I want. The whole reason for washing 1x per month is because I always blowdry and I need to avoid heat damage as much as possible.*

So there ya have it, she actually does wash her hair frequently while in braids so that issue is no longer a factor she said she'll do an updated regimen vid soon to clarify things.

Here's one of the styles she does on the months her hair isn't braided up: Twists (she leaves this in for a coupla days first) & Twist-Outs 

Heres a vid where she talks about the fact that she hasn't always had long hair and she had CBL length hair as a child.

Would you be willing to do a modified version of this reggie based on low-manipulation and long-term PSing?

As an MBL sista...I think this is an awesome reggie to get me to WL. I looooooove switching my styles up but as a student the low manipulation is right up my alley. I could never walk around in cornrows I would feel like I look thugged out I'm gonna do her reggie with crochet braids like this but with lighter color and longer hair. Those two were done with freetress water wave. I think I'm gonna start with freetress water wave then tango curl because one resembles my twist-outs and the other resembles my straw sets....I'm excited!:reddancer:


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd adopt her regimen.


----------



## Harina (Jan 17, 2010)

I obviously don't come to the hair boards enough, because I've never seen her hair before. It is gorgeous.  What hair type is she? I always think my hair is pretty black, but then I see someone else's black. She makes me want to whip out the hair dye.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm with you Maracuja.....its worth it, plus you only have to do it till you reach your goal....at that point you can do more "out" styles protective or not.


----------



## Rei (Jan 17, 2010)

lol, isn't that what most AA women do anyway when they don't know a  lot about haircare? Put braids in an then not wash it for like the entire time. It's what my sister does and it has not helped her any, haha. Her twists and twists outs are insane though, I love them
The crochet braids are beautiful I love the idea of them. I wonder if others have done them with different types of hair...I think the water wave is a bit shiny


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 17, 2010)

Rei said:


> *lol, isn't that what most AA women do anyway when they don't know a  lot about haircare? Put braids in an then not wash it for like the entire time.* It's what my sister does and it has not helped her any, haha. Her twists and twists outs are insane though, I love them
> The crochet braids are beautiful I love the idea of them. I wonder if others have done them with different types of hair...I think the water wave is a bit shiny



I don't think it's just women who don't know alot about haircare who do this, I don't know much about the no poo method but I believe it's the same principle. I went an entire month without washing my hair while sporting a protective style (African threading) and my hair did just fine, to each their own I guess.


----------



## Triniwegian (Jan 17, 2010)

If I had someone who can do braids like she has, I'd do it.
Her and Leobodyc5 are my hair Idols!


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 17, 2010)

I think her regiment is simple. Not too much fussing. She even states that it's not the products necessarily but the techniques.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## anon123 (Jan 17, 2010)

No I wouldn't because I couldn't wear cornrows for so much time.  Especially now that I'm looking for a job.  Also, I couldn't go so long without washing my hair.  Also, I love the size of her twists, nice and big and easy and not stressful to do.  But it wouldn't look right on my hair length.

I think the biggest key is any low manipulation regimen and gentle care of the hair when it's not in a protective style.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

Rei said:


> lol, isn't that what most AA women do anyway when they don't know a  lot about haircare? Put braids in an then not wash it for like the entire time. It's what my sister does and it has not helped her any, haha. Her twists and twists outs are insane though, I love them


No, most AA women would just relax their hair or weave it up when they dont know what to do with it from what I've seen at least. She also does cornrows and braids with her own hair as opposed to braids with extensions so I think that may be a reason for it.




> The crochet braids are beautiful I love the idea of them. *I wonder if others have done them with different types of hair*...I think the water wave is a bit shiny




People do crochet braids with all kinds of hair this is done with freetress loose deep I like the fact that this girl used a beader to do her crochet braids they scare me less then the latch-hook lol I'm seriously obsessed with crochet braids now...its such a great way to protective style while still looking polished and cute.

This is another variation of crochet braids where people get the look of individual braids in a shorter period of time and way less manipulation....which I love!

You can also do them to look like a fro


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 17, 2010)

I absolutely love LHDC's hair (which reminds me have to add her to my inspirations list).

I think it also stands to reason that she has such beautiful hair.

I wish I had adopted her reggie as a student because you can pretty much get away with anything then !


----------



## robot. (Jan 17, 2010)

almond eyes said:


> I think her regiment is simple. Not too much fussing. She even states that it's not the products necessarily but the techniques.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



That's what I was thinking. Basically, long term protective styling with minimal washing. That doesn't seem challenging to me.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

Riverrock said:


> I obviously don't come to the hair boards enough, because I've never seen her hair before. It is gorgeous.  What hair type is she? I always think my hair is pretty black, but then I see someone else's black. She makes me want to whip out the hair dye.


Here's a vid that shows her hairs remarkable progression over the years....although there are some puffs she did with naked hair that make her hair seem coily...once she puts some water or product in you can see her hair is actually tight 3c/4a(silky) curls imo.

But I know for a fact her reggie would do awesome wth 4a coarse coilys like me


----------



## dlewis (Jan 17, 2010)

Her hair is very beautiful.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 17, 2010)

More proof that minimal manipulation is the way forward... I don't do fake hair, so I am going to try and adopt a weaveless weave reggie at least for a little while so thanks for posting BMP.

OT: Maracuja  your hair!!


----------



## Taina (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome that you made this thread!
I'm thinking in braiding my hair for PS and less manipulation. I'm thinking in using french braids (2) in each side of my head adding sintetic hair and i'm planning on do this the whole week and at the end of the week i will be DC and washing my hair properly. I will still moisturizing daily i don't noe if i'm gonna do this all the time (i got bored easily) but i will do my best to attach to it =)

Maybe when i got more handy doing bradis (i'm learning) i will do cornrows and flat twist to change my style and not get bored =)


----------



## Pooks (Jan 17, 2010)

double post


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 17, 2010)

I will. My hair has been in braids for the last 5 months. I had extentions for 3 weeks (mini set back) so I just corn row and put my custom wig on. i will adopt her regi but I must wash since i apply oils and stuff to my hair.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would adopt her reggie except for the monthly washes, I don't find that gross or anything.  I use to work in a hair salon in when Wave Nuevau (sp) were in style and people didn't wash until they came to the salon sometimes a month or more now that was gross LOL

I just like water on my head in the shower so I don't think I can change that habit LOL
And doing cornrolls would not be thugish for me I always were a black satin or silk scarf on my head, no one would know.

I think I will toss some cornrows in my head tonight hmmmmmm


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> More proof that minimal manipulation is the way forward... I don't do fake hair, so I am going to try and adopt a weaveless canerow low manipulation reggie at least for a little while so thanks for posting BMP.
> 
> OT: Maracuja  your hair!!


My pleasure *pookiwah*. I like the fact that chocolatetresses has a scalp cleansing reggie too for her crochet braids that she does 2-3 times a week, she had it down pat to the point that there was no residue on the cotton round while she was doing her cleansing routine so I really think this is doable

Low manipulation baby!

And did you guys see the clip on how she did her twists? She twisted her hair while straight and washed in the twists....brilliant! imma haveta try that because wet twisting is too much for me sometimes


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Good reggie. I'd adopt it.


----------



## happylife (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for this thread...
I am not natural but I am really digging the crochet braids as a protective style. 

Wonder how long they can be left in without fear of your hair locking?


----------



## discobiscuits (Jan 17, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> (light heat training)



no such thang.

otherwise, no big deal wrt her reggie. quite simple & no fuss no muss. i'd do it.


----------



## QueenNefi (Jan 17, 2010)

I am currently (14 weeks now) doing a simular regimin.  I have very thin, fine and fragile hair. My hair is between ear length and shoulder length.  A couple of years ago I attempted to go natural. I adopted Kathy Howes method which was beneficial in obtaining a healthier head of hair but not much growth.  I read Ella Joyce's book "Kink Phobia" and did OK. Ella Joyce is big into the braids for natural hair growth. I spent the year getting my hair braided, twisted and cornrowed. Because of all the manipulation, after one year I had zip growth. I went back to a relaxer and ear length hair.  

For the first month of my journey I tried a pony tail and made a little progress. I would wash it hair,condition it, moisturize it, gel it, attach a pony tail and leave it alone. My hair was growing but I was loosing edges.  

Then I saw Syler2 and it clicked.  Now I wash it with sulfate free shampoo, deep condition, grease it with 100% castor oil pomade, cornrow it and leave it alone. I left the cornrows in for one month, use no glue lace front wigs when I go to work or go out and guess what- drum roll please - GROWTH.

I always thought that I had to wash at least once a week (like Kathy Howes)- no matter what.  I now realive that that is not for everyone. It depends on your hair type.  I am now on what I believe will be a successful journey in obtaining the hair that I've always wanted.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

happylife said:


> Thanks for this thread...
> I am not natural but I am really digging the crochet braids as a protective style.
> 
> Wonder how long they can be left in without fear of your hair locking?


Me too I'm really excited to do them and I just know my hair will thrive.  I feel like if you really wanna push it you could leave them in for 2 months or maybe even three if you really did it throughly. But I only plan to leave them in for 4 weeks max and that period of time shouldn't give you any issues.

I usually can only go 3 weeks with a long-term protective style but this is gonna be my back to school style and I'm challenging myself to leave it in for 4 weeks...I might re-do the middle part just to keep it lookin fresh...


----------



## 2inspireU (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I guess that is what I am doing now except I wash every week because I add stuff to my scalp and it is simple hygiene(I love water in my hair!). Right now I plan to keep my hair braided(individual braids with my hair) under a satin scarf and hat for the winter. I plan to around May or June get color with highlights at an Aveda salon and flatiron, then back to my braids.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing bmp, her hair is so pretty!! wowzers!!!!!!


----------



## ThickHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Am I seeing things or are her edges a bit bald?  Her hair is beautiful though.


----------



## happylife (Jan 17, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Me too I'm really excited to do them and I just know my hair will thrive.  I feel like if you really wanna push it you could leave them in for 2 months or maybe even three if you really did it throughly. But I only plan to leave them in for 4 weeks max and that period of time shouldn't give you any issues.
> 
> I usually can only go 3 weeks with a long-term protective style but this is gonna be my back to school style and I'm challenging myself to leave it in for 4 weeks...I might re-do the middle part just to keep it lookin fresh...



Very good info! I might try this on me first and then my daughter. I have not had braids in years due to thinning from one install that was too long and too heavy. Seems like crochet braids is a great way to avoid too much stress due to weight while wearing a braided style.

Hmmmmmm....this is just what I have been looking for. You are awesome!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 17, 2010)

This is how I achieved my current length. My 'regimen' has evolved and shaped into hers for very similar reasons. It's interesting to note how she doesn't like to discuss her personal 'regimen' A) because it changes with the demands of her hair and B) because she wants others to create their own without her influence. My reason is A). I'd be lying if I said I did xyz every week every two weeks or month or lying if I told you I use one particular product. As soon as I love one product and it finishes, I'm off to the next I'm not a PJ junkie because I finish it before I buy a new prod. That's just how I roll...

Because of the length and amount of work involved, I don't wash my hair as often (eventhough I swore this year I would). I planned on blowdrying more often this year to avoid all the knots I'm getting. I rip knots out almost everytime I detangle. I most certainly won't achieve any more lenghth like this.

Since I'll be blowdrying more often, I can braid more often. Braiding my hair without straightening it is too painful! I can't wait for my next trim either...

I've always said that with protective styling and nothing else, I could still achieve length because for me, that has been key. So bottom line is I follow this regimen and will continue to follow this regimen.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 17, 2010)

man....i'd follow her to the moon to put moon cheese in my scalp if she told me to, cause her hair is just 

naw, but on a serious note-this is basically the reggie i had as a child. about once a month, my mom would wash, condition, blowdry, and cornrow my hair. it works.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

her hair is beautiful but her reggie is NOT  for me. i hate hate hate protective styles and if i di it it would not be for months at a time. i am natural so i get tha low manipulation is the key to grow hair, esp. since our hair tangles around themselves. still i am not willing to hide my hair away. aint gonna happen for more than a week at a time for me. and thats only if i feel like protecting my hair. i love to co wash everyday or everyother day so my hair needs to be out.
her hair is very beautiful though.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 17, 2010)

so ermmmmmmmmmm, i'm a try and adopt that. ASAP


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> her hair is beautiful but her reggie is NOT  for me.* i hate hate hate protective styles* and if i di it it would not be for months at a time. i am natural so i get tha low manipulation is the key to grow hair, esp. since our hair tangles around themselves. still i am not willing to hide my hair away. aint gonna happen for more than a week at a time for me. and thats only if i feel like protecting my hair. i love to co wash everyday or everyother day so my hair needs to be out.
> her hair is very beautiful though.


For the longest, I felt the same way you do about protective styles. But honestly, this is hella cute to me....it may not be her real hair thats out but she is WORKIN that protective style if ya ask me

Another way to spice up cornrowed protected hair is treebraids here they show you how they do it (they can be done to not make the cornrows show in the front at all as well) and here's a LHCF poster with cute curly tree braids. Cornrows can be jazzed up yall


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 17, 2010)

Her hair is definitely beautiful. But I dont like braids, and I could not go to work everyday in cornrows.


----------



## Kash (Jan 17, 2010)

her hair is gorgeous, but i wonder if she could retain her length w/o so much protective styling?


----------



## Superfly Sister (Jan 17, 2010)

I just wanted to add what a lovely looking lady she is. WOW!


----------



## RoseGolden (Jan 17, 2010)

This is pretty much what I do with weaves...except hair is sewn onto the cornrows  

I only wash my weave about every 2 weeks and sometime spray some braid spray between my tracks. I retain pretty much all I grow, and I am still able to have a pretty style without manipulating my real hair for weeks.


----------



## trinigul (Jan 17, 2010)

She's got me on my current regimen which is low manipulation bordering on just-pure-damn-laziness and my hair is THRIVING!!  I kinda wish I was a documenter/pic taker/measurer because then I could actually see my own progress (and show you) - but then again I just hate watching water boil.  All I know is when I'm braiding my hair (on wash days - every 2 wks - after detangling), I'm thinking "wow, I'm still braiding."  I thought I was a slow grower.  Happens that I wasn't retaining much with frequent washings and puffs (not really creative with the hairstyles). Not into sitting down for tons of braids or twists (or the takedown) whether having it done or doing it myself.  So now I wear 2 french-braids with a funky front part that I tie down every night for a week at a time and I get lots of compliments.  If I feel benevolent, I take down and remoisturize midweek.  I've felt benelovent twice since last October.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 17, 2010)

Her hair is pretty but I could not go that long without washing my hair.  Brings back nightmares from childhood... *shudder*


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> Her hair is definitely beautiful. But I dont like braids, and I could not go to work everyday in cornrows.


 No one has to *see *that your hair is in cornrows....you can still look like you have a cute "out" style while your hair is protected in cornrows thats why I supplied the example of crochet braids in the OP



shan_2001 said:


> Her hair is pretty but I could not go that long without washing my hair.  Brings back nightmares from childhood... *shudder*


I think people can do a modified version of her reggie and make it work for them as long as the fundamentals are being adhered to. I believe you could get her same results washing the braids as often as you please....as long a they stay protected in cornrows for the same amount of time.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 17, 2010)

little does the OP know she's my hair inspiartion.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

^ Well shucks:blush3: thanksomuch love!


----------



## carib_n_curly (Jan 17, 2010)

*i love her hair

too bad for my twist and canerow usually stay neat for 3 days in my head
my hair and scalp gets build up so i couldn't go a month
her reggy  works really well for her hair (proofs in the pudding) and people need to listen to what their hair likes
i use to comb my hair daily but my hair doesn't retain well with it so i gave that up months ago and my hair doing better

low manip works for me this is why i want individuals braids with hair added
i think my hair would do really well with protective styles and low manip*


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 17, 2010)

I had the same regimen many moons ago, way before LHCF & the Internet.   I had bc'd down to about 3 or 4 inches of hair and I didn't know what to do with it.  I ended up keeping it in cornrows and individual braids for 1.5 years.

I didn't wash my hair until the take down  but in between I would apply a warm towel over my head to help smooth the frizzies.

I really liked my progress but I wish I had known what I was doing back then.  Fast forward to now, I don't think I can go that long without washing my hair because my scalp would get itchy.  But yes, the cornrows & braids worked for me.


----------



## Desarae (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow. I never thought crochet braids would be the "it" style for 2010.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 17, 2010)

I love her hair, it's fantabulous.  I don't know about adopting her reggie though, I'm doing ok with my hair.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 17, 2010)

ok I was inspired I just slapped some cornrows in my hair.
They are not tight and the parts suck because I didn't use a mirror.  I think I will rebraid them later tonight with some yaky bulk hair added


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 17, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ^ Well shucks:blush3: thanksomuch love!


 

anytime!!! i love your hair thats what my hair looks like natural. do you have a fotki? i plan on transitioning w/o bc


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow she has some gorgeous hair...see this is how a lot of men are able to retain their long beautiful hair....braiding it up and not doing anything to it. I don't know about the guys you all know but the men I know do NOT shampoo their hair ...whoever braids their hair shampoos them and it is not too often


----------



## Gibsongal (Jan 17, 2010)

Let me just say BMP your hair is gorgeous as well.

But I glad you started this thread. I have been looking at crochet braids for a while now. I even went to look for freetess water wave at the BSS today. Of course they didn't have it. But yeah, I'm with you on this. Unfortunately I'm going to be working very long hours for a while so this is totally doable for me. 

So yes this regimen sounds like heaven to me. Especially since I can at least clean my scalp. Thanks for posting the cleansing video too.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 17, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Wow she has some gorgeous hair...see this is how a lot of men are able to retain their long beautiful hair....braiding it up and not doing anything to it. I don't know about the guys you all know but the men I know do NOT shampoo their hair ...whoever braids their hair shampoos them and it is not too often


 

I made a threadm about this on BHM men don't co wash etc...they do nothing to thier hair and they retain so much more


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 17, 2010)

I am having my crochet twists put back in later this month. I probably won't follow her regimen (I like to wash often) but I do like the idea of a cute protective style. DH loved the twists too.

I kept them in for 9 weeks with no problems. I may shoot for 12 weeks for this set of crochet twists.

Middle section not yet done 






http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/curly-twists-93-wee/

I did finally wear a cornrow style that I thought worked for the office. Most of my colleagues thought it was super cute.  






http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/i-am-rocking-cornro/


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 17, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I am having my crochet twists put back in later this month. I probably won't follow her regimen (I like to wash often) but I do like the idea of a cute protective style. DH loved the twists too.
> 
> I kept them in for 9 weeks with no problems. I may shoot for 12 weeks for this set of crochet twists.
> 
> ...



This is beautiful!!! I have never seen this before...


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

DesiRae said:


> Wow. I never thought crochet braids would be the "it" style for 2010.


  iono bout alladat but it sure will be *my *"it" style for 2010



hair4romheaven said:


> anytime!!! i love your hair thats what my hair looks like natural. do you have a fotki? i plan on transitioning w/o bc


My fotki is currently under construction and you shall see the link for it in my siggy super soon! Thanks for bringing that up that reminds me to put the pedal to the metal already with my fotki.



sqzbly1908 said:


> Wow she has some gorgeous hair..*.see this is how a lot of men are able to retain their long beautiful hair*....braiding it up and not doing anything to it. I don't know about the guys you all know but the men I know do NOT shampoo their hair ...whoever braids their hair shampoos them and it is not too often


*EXACTLY* they dont do a thing to it but keep it braided 24/7 and then we get mad at them for effortlessly getting thick lush fro's we just gotta get like them a do a super low manipulation reggie!

Its not like everyone has to _see _that we're in cornrows there are a myriad of ways to hide them.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I am having my crochet twists put back in later this month. I probably won't follow her regimen (I like to wash often) but I do like the idea of a cute protective style. DH loved the twists too.
> 
> I kept them in for 9 weeks with no problems. I may shoot for 12 weeks for this set of crochet twists.
> 
> ...


What kind of hair did you use? I really love this how often did you wash with them in and how'd they hold up?



> I did finally wear a cornrow style that I thought worked for the office. Most of my colleagues thought it was super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its adorable hun....so creative and cute!


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, I see...I get it. her regimen is a once a month routine. Nothing is excessive. (Good stuff) It's very similar to how I did my 2 year transition and yes...It works.


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 17, 2010)

trinigul said:


> She's got me on my current regimen which is low manipulation bordering on just-pure-damn-laziness and my hair is THRIVING!!  I kinda wish I was a documenter/pic taker/measurer because then I could actually see my own progress (and show you) - but then again I just hate watching water boil.  All I know is when I'm braiding my hair (on wash days - every 2 wks - after detangling), I'm thinking "wow, I'm still braiding."  I thought I was a slow grower.  Happens that I wasn't retaining much with frequent washings and puffs (not really creative with the hairstyles). Not into sitting down for tons of braids or twists (or the takedown) whether having it done or doing it myself.  So now I wear 2 french-braids with a funky front part that I tie down every night for a week at a time and I get lots of compliments.  If I feel benevolent, I take down and remoisturize midweek.  I've felt benelovent twice since last October.



Trinigul--your hairstyle sounds cute and really protective!  I know you said you're not a picture taker, but could you perhaps post a pic of this style?  Curious to see it.

Since September, I've only been washing my hair once a month.  I LOVE it!  My mom only washes her hair once a month (that's being generous) and her hair is BSL/midback.  It was WL at one point, but she's been cutting it lately.  

Between my mom and watching LHDC's results, I was inspired to try the once/month thing.  I am not one who measures her progress with photos either, so I often feel that my hair is not growing, but last week when I washed and retwisted, I could see the retention in length.  I get sick of twisting, so I'm interested in Trinigul's style--something that would protect but take minimal time.

Just wanted to add--the crochet braids definitely help with retention.  My hair GREW and I retained every inch.  Wouldn't mind trying it again, as I was able to achieve BSL quickly with them, but the lady who used to braid my hair now has carpal tunnel, and I haven't found anyone else I fully trust for that style.


----------



## PrettyBrownBrown (Jan 17, 2010)

Her hair is very nice.  BlackMasterPiece, do you straighten your haie before you do a straw set?


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 17, 2010)

After my trim, I plan on adopting a similar regi:

-Wash & DC 1x per week
-Braid hair into bandless ponytails (moisturize & seal w/vaseline)
-Wear wig


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 17, 2010)

I wish i could do this but i just can't. I know it works though, in school this girl used to have medium large canerows and she would leave them in 4 like 6 months. The canerows were close to dreading, maaaan her scalp was full of dry scalp there were flakes flaking every where, but her hair was long.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jan 17, 2010)

I love her hair it is absolutely gorgeous. But that regimen would never work for me. I haven't had cornrows in my hair since I was forced to have them as a child. And I vowed never again once I was able to do my own hair. I'm also the type that has to wash every 3 days or i'd end up with some serious shedding and matting. It just goes to show that what clearly works for one doesn't work for all. And as a result she has beautiful hair and the cornrows looks really cute on her.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 17, 2010)

I had it done at the salon. She used Dred Spring hair. MSA found a link to buy the hair on-line. BRB.

ETA - this is the hair:  http://www.lfhair.com/xcart/customer/product.php?productid=17292

I was foolish enough to wash my hair the very next day and I nearly died(http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9112216#post9112216)

They held up great with weekly washing and a bit of gel on the edges. I had to show family members and friends over the holidays that it was weave and NOT my hair. That was the first time in life that I had to prove that my hair WAS weave.

It looked great up until the end too. I had a meeting at work on 12/14 (install was 10/17) and a few coworkers asked if it was my new install. I told them no, it was the same hair from 10/17. It looks better with time, at least the twisted crochet braids. I never tried any other kind.



BlackMasterPiece said:


> What kind of hair did you use? I really love this how often did you wash with them in and how'd they hold up?
> 
> Its adorable hun....so creative and cute!


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 17, 2010)

This is funny that you started this thread. I just took out my individuals that I had in for 5 weeks (tried to push it to 8..but I could barely make it to 5), and I was thinking about her hair (.....sounds stalkerish...) and was thinking of trying out her regimen---braids and 1xmonth shampoo. Her hair is my ultimate dream (and you too BMP). I need to research diff. cornrow styles to mix it up.

I don't think that my scalp could take 4 whole weeks without cleansing, but I'm gonna experiment and try to push it to 2 weeks. I wish I figured out the simple concept of low manipulation and moisture 5 years ago. It's really so simple it makes me wanna  myself. I've been on this forum for 2 years and even still the light bulb has only recently come on.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 17, 2010)

I decided to do something like this for the next 6 months but im going to wash my hair atleast twice a month. I cant do cornrows that long, so i am going to wear kinky twist or micro braids.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sure her regimen works for her, but I could never (relaxed or natural) wait 4 weeks to wash my hair. I'm sure my scalp would stink LOL  Her hair is beautiful and I didn't think her regimen was too much.


----------



## coconow2007 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am doing an abbreviated version of her regime.  My hair is cornrowed but I tried doing a weave again.  Just had it installed this weekend.  The stylist did not do it too tight like the first weave I tried months ago and had to take out.  I will probably get 3 months of wear out of this install.  Not sure about the not washing business but we shall see......


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 17, 2010)

Her hair is stunning, but no, I wouldn't do it. 

I need to have my hair out. I just do. I start feenin after a week of having my hair in twists.

I do like that she blowdries her hair before braiding. I always start out with blowdried hair when twisting, and my hair is doing fine.


----------



## Rei (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1vbV4NPQdI

bmp after seeing this video I *have* to have this! I'm going to Jamaica next week too and was wondering what kind of style to do. These yarn braids are coming out tonight!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you very  much for starting this thread BMP. I can see myself doing this for the next two years in an effort to make MBL. This would be easy for me, but I would need to use extensions and I couldn't go a whole month w/o washing my hair, as washing and DC'ing are essential parts of my regimen.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

I notice alot of people bringing up the washing portion. I don't think the washing part is pivotal to getting her results...as long as its long-term low/no manipulation (like only redoing hair once a month) then I think you're good and on the right track

_______________________________________________​


tallnomad said:


> Between my mom and watching LHDC's results, I was inspired to try the once/month thing.
> 
> Just wanted to add--*the crochet braids definitely help with retention*.  My hair GREW and I retained every inch.  Wouldn't mind trying it again, as I was able to achieve BSL quickly with them, but the lady who used to braid my hair now has carpal tunnel, and I haven't found anyone else I fully trust for that style.


 I'm so excited to give them a try!



PrettyBrownBrown said:


> Her hair is very nice.  *BlackMasterPiece, do you straighten your hair before you do a straw set?*


I didn't for the one in my siggy but in the future I would DEFINITELY blowdry my hair before doing a straw set



melissa-bee said:


> I wish i could do this but i just can't. I know it works though, in school this girl used to have medium large canerows and she would leave them in 4 like 6 months. The canerows were close to dreading, maaaan *her scalp was full of dry scalp there were flakes flaking every where, but her hair was long.*


I think you can retain just as much length by washing the braids however often you like the key is keeping the hair stationary and detangled in braids for extended periods. 

Theres this member here that has a reggie similar to this with her wigs. She rebraids every three weeks and cowashes them moisturizes and seals with oil like every 3 days. She doesn't mind the fact that the braids get fuzzy because no ones seeing them and her hair s WL I didnt save that posters fotki sadly



Loves Harmony said:


> I decided to do something like this for the next 6 months but im going to wash my hair atleast twice a month. I cant do cornrows that long, so* i am going to wear kinky twist or micro braids.*


I think thats an awesome gameplan you're keepin it protected!



Rei said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1vbV4NPQdI
> 
> *bmp after seeing this video I *have* to have this! *I'm going to Jamaica next week too and was wondering what kind of style to do. These yarn braids are coming out tonight!


Girl you're just like me right now I looooved this one sooo cute and her hair is chillin in braids underneath....I love it.

I never knew how cute crochet braids were untill I stumbled upon them a coupla days ago and now I'm completely in love


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 17, 2010)

this is another reason why i'm on the hunt for a good blow dryer. I have been braided up for a long time however I want to take the braids out every 4-6 weeks wash &b blow dry and braid back up. I will co wash in between.
are you laides blow drying then braiding?


----------



## Seven7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Her regimen is pretty much what I planned on doing this year. Currently I have my hair in crochet braids (which I LUV ), and I plan on keeping them in for a month, then redoing them. I don't particularly wash them but I do spray my scalp with a water and conditioner mix, and follow that with a water rinse.


----------



## laurend (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't think it's necessary not wash your hair but I can see the low manipulation.  The ladies in the Twist and Growth challenge are doing her regime except they are washing their hair.  Those here who want waist length hair will get there without doing her extreme program.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 17, 2010)

Until you ladies posted it, I didn't know her regimen, though I'd already subscribed to her channel and watched several of her vids.  Oddly, I've been doing the same thing for almost 4 mos now myself (keeping hair braided for a month, only washing after taking them down and before rebraiding).  So, essentially, I go about a month between washes as well.  I don't exercise, and I spritz with water, S-Curl, leave in, and moisturize and seal my ends a few times a week, just to keep my hair from getting too dry in between washes.  My hair has grown significantly.  

The only difference between my regi and hers is that I don't blow-dry before braiding (to keep down breakage at demarcation line, I just braid while damp), and I wear a LF or wig over my braids when I leave the house.  Other than that, its the *same* (besides products, of course).  Also, I'm not yet fully natural, but transitioning (about 6 mos in).  *I am definitely gonna stay on this regi now that I know she follows a very similar one!  LOL...so the answer is YES, I am willing to adopt her regi...I already did unknowingly months ago*.  

ETA:  Low manip is what my hair loves...I have dry skin and scalp as well (worse in winter) so I don't like to wash my hair too much anyway!  *I don't consider her methods "extreme," rather she is just doing what works for her.  People need to stop being so judgmental*...it's not "extreme" to go a month without shampooing your hair (think of the millions of ladies who wear braided extensions & who don't always wash, & who wear the braids for a few months) or fusion extensions(where you can't wash for a while after initial application).  Get a grip.


----------



## laurend (Jan 17, 2010)

I know a lady who didn't wash her hair for 6 weeks(braids) and her hair stunk like crazy.  I had to tell her cousin to tell her to wash her hair.  How do you know if your hair isn't smelling?


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 17, 2010)

This would be a great challenge to start. I know I would be game to join.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 17, 2010)

She is one of my hair inspirations. I agree 100% with her regimen.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 17, 2010)

I have had a somewhat similar reggie myself for the past several years.  I do co-wash maybe 1x per week or 1x per 10 days let's say... but I don't have any hard and fast rules about when I wash. If my scalp feels dirty, I know what to do. 

But I have kept my hair in either cornrows or C&G braids for roughly a month at at time for at least the past 2 years... maybe 2.5 years. I might have a wig on top of the cornrows, or I might wear extended cornrow braids... but the low manipulation aspect is similar.

I don't blow dry, though. I braid my hair damp. 

I am in love with the latch hook styles!   I may be doing this for my next protective style. What I will need to do, though, is commit to using my blow dryer to make certain my cornrows get thoroughly dry when I wash... otherwise the funky sour smell issue may rear its ugly head.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd try it if I had access to an awesome braider here. Her styles are cute.  I'd have to use witch hazel or something to clean my scalp if I tried to go 4 weeks with out washing.  I'm currently doing Crown and Glory for the first time so I'm washing weekly.  After only 2 weeks I'm already seeing some growth. I plan on keeping my current individual braids in for 10-12 weeks then starting over again.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 17, 2010)

I just got a message from Longhairdontcare: 
*natural 6 yrs

I do wash in braids 2-3x per month in braids. I DON'T wash more than 1x per month if I am NOT braided. Reason? don't have to use a dryer when my hair is braided so I can wash as much as I want. The whole reason for washing 1x per month is because I always blowdry and I need to avoid heat damage as much as possible.*

So there it is she does wash here hair she just doesn't wash it loose for convienience and to cut heat damage. I guess as we all said the key is low manipulation especially with cornrows that are accessible for regular scalp care.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 17, 2010)

She also wanted to say thank you for all the kind words she is a member here just not an active member. she will be making another video about regimen etc..stay tuned


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 17, 2010)

no. i'm not interested in protective styling like that. ♥


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 17, 2010)

Her hair is friggin amazing!!!  Just give me 2 more years....i'll be there


----------



## winnettag (Jan 17, 2010)

Her hair is awesome!
Shoot, my regimen is pretty similar already!  I'm shooting for full WL and hopefully grazing HL by the end of this year.
The low manipulation is perfect because I'm over hair right now and don't feel like doing much with it.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 17, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Her hair is friggin amazing!!!  Just give me 2 more years....i'll be there


wooooooooooowwwwww ur hair has grown! lookin good!


----------



## bablou00 (Jan 17, 2010)

Luv luv luv her hair. I think Im all about the KISS routine but I dont do braids I keep my hair in twist. I usually keep them in for 2-4wks at a time and I have to wash my hair daily or every other day because I work out and sweat like a man. Really no ill effects and I have been doing this since June 09. I plan on keeping my hair twisted until I feel like my hair is to the point where I can handle it out for a few days at a time. Plus I like the ease of my hair being in twist. I dont use heat and havent since last Jan. so I plan on staying away from heat as long as possible. Hopefully in 7yrs I will be where she is...but dang I dont want to wait that long!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 17, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Her hair is friggin amazing!!!  Just give me 2 more years....i'll be there


You have some show stopping hair missy!! It always looks amazing, whats the reggie love?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 17, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> wooooooooooowwwwww ur hair has grown! lookin good!


  THANKS!


BlackMasterPiece said:


> You have some show stopping hair missy!! It always looks amazing, whats the reggie love?


 
Thank you!

My reggie is pretty simple
Cowash whenever i want (could be 5 times a week, could be 1 time a week)
Wash with poo maybe once a month
Mostly rock twistouts and buns
Flatiron once a month
I never ever comb my hair while it's dry.  Truthfully i rarely comb it at all, only on wash/cowash days


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 17, 2010)

bablou00 said:


> Luv luv luv her hair. I think Im all about the KISS routine but I dont do braids I keep my hair in twist. I usually keep them in for 2-4wks at a time and I have to wash my hair daily or every other day because I work out and sweat like a man. Really no ill effects and I have been doing this since June 09. I plan on keeping my hair twisted until I feel like my hair is to the point where I can handle it out for a few days at a time. Plus I like the ease of my hair being in twist. I dont use heat and havent since last Jan. so I plan on staying away from heat as long as possible. Hopefully in 7yrs I will be where she is...but dang I dont want to wait that long!!!


 
Your hair is so pretty!  I want to try and wear twists for a week.  I may give it a go very soon.


----------



## bablou00 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks girl!!! Yours is so dang on thick...I luv it!!!


----------



## Minty (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been thinking about braiding, but had such a bad experience last time I'm apprehensive. I really love braiding and how they look. 

How do you avoid the itching when leaving in longer than two weeks? I'm itching now just thinking about it.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 18, 2010)

^ I would use chocolatetresses method this is her crochet braids (which is done on cornrowed hair) and this is her scalp cleansing regimen she does with them every 3 days or so


----------



## Minty (Jan 18, 2010)

off to find a braider who won't rip out my hair from the root in brooklyn/nyc - using my own relaxed hair (7 weeks post)


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm probably so late to this party, but to be quite honest with you, I did this regimen back in the day. Everytime I used to get my hair braided I blow dried my hair.  I went about a month without washing my hair, I may have used some astringent ( SeaBreeze) on a cotten ball to clean in between the braids.  However, at the end of a the day, it wasn't a really big deal and my hair grew pretty well.

Hmm, why would I not do the same now? I really don't know....I like washing my hair 1x/week and playing with my products....who knows 

Good luck. If you don't like the results, you can always go back to what you know


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 18, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> off to find a braider who won't rip out my hair from the root in brooklyn/nyc - using my own relaxed hair (7 weeks post)


If you're going to simply get cornrows you could just go on youtube and watch some tutorials on that, its not hard at all. If you wanna get crochet braids, chocolatetresses and a bunch of other ladies have awesome tut's on that too.

But if you still wanna go to a professional braider ask some friends for recommendations and if you can't get a referral that way just stroll into some braid shops in brooklyn sit down like you're waiting for a friend and watch them and their technique to see weather or not they're braiding too tight/ listening to their customers etc

WAAYYY back when I was transitioning I used to go to the braid shop on Hoyt street, I had a wonderful braider by the name of Aisha she moved away now and idk who works there so I can't really vouch for them anymore but thats where I used to go in bk.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 18, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I had it done at the salon. She used Dred Spring hair. MSA found a link to buy the hair on-line. BRB.
> 
> ETA - this is the hair: http://www.lfhair.com/xcart/customer/product.php?productid=17292
> 
> ...


 I just got cornrows w/ extensions today,but when these come down i am soooo doing this!This is very pretty!


----------



## Pooks (Jan 18, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I could not go to work everyday in cornrows.


 
Me neither.  I plan to get my hair done in a spiral style like when prepping for sew in weave or similar and wrapping it up like this or with a silk scarf and hat on top hat everyday.  I'm gonna try and do this at some point before warmer weather arrives.  Oh, and I definitely would wash my hair - or at the very least cleanse my scalp with water and baking soda.  2 weeks is the max I can go without washing these days.


----------



## yods (Jan 18, 2010)

I had this regimen about 8 years ago, I cut my hair into a TWA and then pretty much straight away started braiding my hair.  I washed the braids often though.  Anyway, I went from a 4 inch TWA to APL in something like 18 months, pre-hair boards so really didn't pay attention.  I didn't do any DCs, nothing .... just wash, grease and braid while still wet.  My edges didn't suffer because I changed up the styles every time I took it down.

The problem was that once I got sick of braids and tried to do something different with my hair I got overwhelmed as I really didn't get a chance to know my natural hair.  I ended up relaxing it which I still kick myself for.  

It's definitely possible and thanks for reminding me.  The crochet braids are really pretty.

BMP, out of curiousity why are thinking of changing up your regimen as your hair looks plenty lush to me?  Whatever you have been doing so far sure is working.


----------



## angenoir (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this up. I have been contemplating a reggie like this. I love the simplicty of it. And the natural look of it.
I am currently PS'ing in weaves and braids. I love the simplicty of cornrows but as other posters have mentioned, the only thing holding me back is whether I can wear them to work each day. Also I don't have nearly enough hair to make them look as lush as hers. Mine would end in a very thin and puny tail . Maybe I could consider doing them with extensions?? :-/


----------



## pringe (Jan 18, 2010)

ok im already kinda down with this. Right around thanksgiving i decided to do this. I braid my hair in individual braids with no extensions. I leave it in for at least 3 weeks. I co wash it depending on what im using on my hair and how itchy my scalp feels.

Then take it out and 1ce a month i'm gonna flat iron. 

i've only done this two times since, i just took out my other set on fri to get my hair straightened professionally for my bday. After this week guess whats gonna happen? Yup right the hell back to my braids. Im really trying to grow my hair and keep it styled protectively. I would just twist it but ever since i did the Brazilian my twists rn't twisting up as nice as they used to. Its coming along but until then im going with braids. And braids give you that extra hang that twists don't give. they don't shrink up as much. 

I think i will add her piece about blowdrying hair before braiding. maybe ! happy hair growing ppl!


----------



## Uber (Jan 18, 2010)

i was looking at Longhairdontcare2011 before I came to LHCF properly. I couldn't *not *[/U][/U]wash my hair for a month because I put in hair gel. I also do no braid cos it's just not me and my hair is not as long as i would like. I am pretrified of putting direct heat on my hair. I might do it if I had her hair dryer?!?!?!

But I like her regime and she has beautiful hair. I like her low manipulation. Taking her advice I try to stay out of my hair as if I had it in braids. I wash every two weeks. Since doing this I have had next to nothing breakage. When I get longer hair though I'll definitely braid in a style that suits me but I'd have to chose a method to straighten the ends. If i braid my hair with my curly ends, they'd come right off in my hands as well as knot up!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I could do this but I can't... I work out 5 times a week and sweat on my scalp A LOT so I have to cowash often... 

I do wear my hair in pixie braids (no extensions) 3 weeks at a time and take a week or 2 break before putting my hair back in them.

Good luck BMP.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the low manipulation method including washing hair infrequently. Lately, I 've been applying Knot Today and Kinky Curly w/ the intention of wearing my  hair down but I end up wearing 1 banded pony using silk scrunchies. Last time I wore this 2 weeks straight. I might go for 3 this time or maybe even 4. I sometimes spritz Listerine on my scalp. I usually don't have a problem going a month w/o washing. Btw lhdc gently washes her hair in the braids once they have had a chance to loosen up.

This is my 1 year anniversary on the forum. I will be posting pics soon. Many tks to all the ladies on this forum.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm  going to try this and put a wig on 

  My goal is to have 12 inch of natural hair by my birthday in August I currently have 8 in


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 18, 2010)

While, she has lovely hair, no I wouldn't adopt her regimen. My scalp goes crazy if I wait more than 7-10 days to wash it and my hair need some type of moisturizer/leave-in a few times a week (she seems to be against this too). Also, blow drying AND cornrowing seems a surefire way to loose edges.

I am interested in doing crochet braids because I could do a low mani style and still be able to moisturize and wash on a regular basis.


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm going to try to do something like this. I normally cornrow the front of my hair and twist the back half. I wear it pulled into a bun. I redid it yesterday so I'll try to go a month without taking down the twists and cornrows. I'm going to wash every two weeks.

OP, you should edit your first post with the new information that she DOES wash her hair more than once a week when in braids.


----------



## Neith (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't braid, I don't use heat, and I like to wash my hair more often... so I wouldn't adopt her regimen.

I love her hair though!!


----------



## thehairmaverick (Jan 18, 2010)

Isn't her reggie sort of like the crown and glory? I would do everything except for the blow drying. I love her hair and she's so nice.


----------



## jennboo (Jan 18, 2010)

I go 4 to 5 weeks without washing my hair. Works for me. Each week i dip a coton ball in some witch hazel and cleanse my scalp, in between the parts. Thats it. My hair thrives.


----------



## Filmatic (Jan 18, 2010)

I learned to stick with what works for me. Though I do like the braiding aspect my hair could not do the washing thing. Her hair is beautiful though. Beautiful. 

Even before my HJ I learned I couldn't go longer than a week. Then I had to break that down to 3-4 days. My scalp revolts. I am braiding for the winter with sew-ins, cornrow, and yarnbraids. My hair does love to be braided. I can already see some good growth.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 18, 2010)

jennboo said:


> I go 4 to 5 weeks without washing my hair. Works for me. Each week i dip a coton ball in some witch hazel and cleanse my scalp, in between the parts. Thats it. My hair thrives.


 
I've done this about 2ce with baking soda diluted in water so glad to hear it's working for others.  *Can anybody tell me if there's a benefit to using the witch hazel above baking soda or vice versa?*


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 18, 2010)

She's a member on BHM. i forget her name over there but nope I wouldn't but I love her hair.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 18, 2010)

yods said:


> I had this regimen about 8 years ago, I cut my hair into a TWA and then pretty much straight away started braiding my hair.  I washed the braids often though.  Anyway, I went from a 4 inch TWA to APL in something like 18 months, pre-hair boards so really didn't pay attention.  I didn't do any DCs, nothing .... just wash, grease and braid while still wet.  My edges didn't suffer because I changed up the styles every time I took it down.
> 
> The problem was that once I got sick of braids and tried to do something different with my hair I got overwhelmed as I really didn't get a chance to know my natural hair.  I ended up relaxing it which I still kick myself for.
> 
> ...


Well thanks so much hun thats a great question... I wanna give this a whirl for the home stretch to WL and I think this will be a useful reggie to implement when I need a break for my hair and just wanna let it rest...I'm definitely not throwing out my current reggie, I think this can be a nice addition to it. I love the way its such low manipulation and I found a style (crochet braids) that takes 3 or four hours and lasts a month so I'm excited to try crochet braids and glad it fits in with her reggie overall. Long term PSing is a great prospect for me as a student. Bottom line, I want my hair to look like hers when I reach my goal



MummysGirl said:


> I wish I could do this but I can't... I work out 5 times a week and sweat on my scalp A LOT so I have to cowash often...
> 
> I do wear my hair in pixie braids (no extensions) 3 weeks at a time and take a week or 2 break before putting my hair back in them.
> 
> Good luck BMP.


I think you've got the jist of it down....I'm gonna edit the original post to include her recent message that she does wash with the braids in.



MissAlyssa said:


> I'm going to try to do something like this. I normally cornrow the front of my hair and twist the back half. I wear it pulled into a bun. I redid it yesterday so I'll try to go a month without taking down the twists and cornrows. I'm going to wash every two weeks.
> 
> *OP, you should edit your first post with the new information that she DOES wash her hair more than once a week when in braids.*


Yep, I'm on it



jennboo said:


> I go 4 to 5 weeks without washing my hair. Works for me. Each week i dip a coton ball in some witch hazel and cleanse my scalp, in between the parts. Thats it. My hair thrives.


 I was thinking of you jen, don't forget to mention your hair is in mini-twists the whole month, I remember when you posted your reggie of not washing all month but cleansing your scalp I thought to myself hmm thats doable and it'll keep your style looking cute.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 18, 2010)

Her hair is fab and I would definitely adopt a modified version of her regimen.  I usually wear my hair braided under a wig anyways, partly to give _it_ a rest and partly to give me a rest.  I'm used to DCing every week and I don't see myself breaking that habit.  I don't think DCing on braids is at odds with a low-mani regimen, is it?

I'm going to DC this week and cornrow my damp hair.  I'll moisturize and seal as needed.  DC weekly and cleanse my scalp as needed.  Wash with a clarifying poo and henna once a month and braid it back up.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jan 18, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> off to find a braider who won't rip out my hair from the root in brooklyn/nyc - using my own relaxed hair (7 weeks post)


 
There's a braiding shop in Brooklyn called Louise African Hair Braiding.  The shop is on Willoughby between Lawrence and Bridge Streets.  The number is (718) 858-7789.  The hours are 9 a.m. to 7 p.m. every day.

***Make sure that you let Louise do your hair---Louise & ONLY Louise.

Those other women= (hair-ripping galore).


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I can do this but I started swimming once a week so I redo my hair when that happens. Maybe in the fall though. Right now I have been PS with braids under a wrap after that I may ps with twists or smaller braids though. Cornrows never suit me unless I do double dutch braids but they dry out fast for me.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 18, 2010)

Im off to scour my closet for a pack of synthetic hair I know is up there! If I can find it, you best believe I am throwing my hair in some braids today.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 18, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> I just got a message *from LongHairDontCare:*
> natural 6 yrs
> 
> *I do wash in braids 2-3x per month in braids. I DON'T wash more than 1x per month if I am NOT braided. Reason? don't have to use a dryer when my hair is braided so I can wash as much as I want. The whole reason for washing 1x per month is because I always blowdry and I need to avoid heat damage as much as possible.*[/B]
> ...


I updated my OP to include this


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jan 18, 2010)

Strange, strange. For some reason all braids do something bad to my hair (could have also been technique but too scared to keep trying to find a competent braider) Cornrows pull out the extrafine hair on the edges (the rest is fine but the hairline is extrafine). I got kinkys one time and had to cut about 3 inches of damaged hair off (after it was dipped in hot water). But somehow this lady and my sister who wears micros back to back have thriving hair!!! I guess my only saving grace is relatively fast hairgrowth or i'd have earlength hair!!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 18, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> No, most AA women would just relax their hair or weave it up when they dont know what to do with it from what I've seen at least. She also does cornrows and braids with her own hair as opposed to braids with extensions so I think that may be a reason for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i know i've dug this post up... but i was just thinking about this method.

...goodness, i'd love to adopt lhdc's reggie but i have an itchy scalp in which i'd have to poo every 2-3 days. i don't know how i could benefit from her reggie.


----------



## WyrdWay (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah IF i could braid my hair well I would do this, so far I'm only good enough to do about 4 cornows  and then I can't get the angle right >_<  and the rest look AWFULL, but hopefully with practice I will get better.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would!!

I already love cornrows and wigs.. cowash 2-3 times while they are in for a month. I'm down.


----------



## Taina (Jan 18, 2010)

Taina said:


> Awesome that you made this thread!
> I'm thinking in braiding my hair for PS and less manipulation. I'm thinking in using french braids (2) in each side of my head adding sintetic hair and i'm planning on do this the whole week and at the end of the week i will be DC and washing my hair properly. I will still moisturizing daily i don't noe if i'm gonna do this all the time (i got bored easily) but i will do my best to attach to it =)
> 
> Maybe when i got more handy doing bradis (i'm learning) i will do cornrows and flat twist to change my style and not get bored =)


Yesterday i tryed to make the 2 braids in my hair but still too short to braid in that way


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 18, 2010)

^ Thats okay Taina dont feel bad...honestly, at your length I don't think you have to worry about protective styling like this just yet. I would get into long term PS when my hair exceeded SL and I needed a break


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 18, 2010)

Great hair, but nope, can't adopt that regimen. My natural hair is so soft, my cornrows are done within a week. Frizzy and unraveling. I recently went through this when I first had my hand surgery, I looked rough!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 18, 2010)

^  Yea your hair has to have some kink to it to properly hold braids. When your hair is really soft...its a no-go.


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for this thread, OP! I have been studying LHDC2011's regggie since last year. Each time I watch one of her vids, I pick up on some valuable information that I could consider using in my hair care, too. I like that she's not too product oriented, but more about methods and procedures. I'm so glad that she shares what works for her with others like me who strongly admire what results she's been able to achieve over the past six years. We all have to be in touch with our own differences and unique hair needs. What works for her may or may not work for the rest of us, but she certainly serves up a lot of tips, techniques, methods that bear checking into. I love her hair, and truly admire that she has been able to gain great growth and health thru natural hair care.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 18, 2010)

Just finished putting in my cornrows with extensions. I am trying to keep these in for the next 4- 6 weeks and I am looking forward to the hair break. Oh wait, y'all thought I was playin'?


----------



## WantNatural (Jan 18, 2010)

At first when I started reading this thread yesterday I thought no, I wouldn't be able to do her reggie, but then I thought about it.  I do like to wash my hair every few days, which she does in braids.  I could try just cleansing my scalp.  No, I can't braid but I can learn.  I really like the crochet braids and it looks easy enough to do, the hardest part for me would be the cornrows.  I have a 4 inch twa but after transitioning for 8.5 months I'm ready for a break, and I worry about manipulating my hair so much.  I would really like to PS it for the winter because my hair and scalp are drying out so much.  We'll see though.  First I have to get up the nerve to blowdry my hair and begin practicing the cornrows.  Then I have to see how long I can go without washing my hair as I don't see how you can do it with the crochet braids.  But as another poster said, it doesn't hurt to try.  If I don't like it I can go back to what I'm doing.  Or I might just learn to flat twist my hair and wear a wig until June!


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 18, 2010)

Leaving one's hair alone has to be the oldest, truest way to see the best results. My hair reached amazing lengths when I had locs. Why? I left it alone for the most part.

Thats why I keep my hair in extension styles for the most part. My hair is stylish, while being protected. And it grows just fine.

My issue is having thin hair (low density). I dont think I'll ever have thick lush hair. It will always be whispy.

But yeah, just leave it alone until it reaches the length you really want


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 18, 2010)

^^^ Really, your hair looks pretty thick to me in your pikistrips. I'd kill for that thickness, in fact


----------



## Leesh (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey BMP! Girl I already adopted that type of Reggie, I have been wearing cornrows under wigs for 6 and a half Months now, and I don't take them down to wash but every 4 to 6 weeks, this is only while I'm stretching though, but in any case, its working for Me and I don't care what anyone thinks, this is how I actually got the length I started here with, unbeknownst to Me tho, I got sick while I had a Wig-Cap on, and I could'nt do anything to My hair but have someone remove the cap, but the braids were in for, Only Who Knows how long and Honey, when I was well enough to take them out, I was Blasted with length I've never seen before in My Life. As We speak, I have cornrows in, but I just did these about a Week and a Half ago, but I tell You what, they will not come out for at least another 4 or 5 Weeks, I do have a really Nice, Long Session when I do take them down, I DC furiously, and pamper, pamper, pamper, cause I do miss that, Lol! But I plan to relax in the Spring and I will be sure to post My progress.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 18, 2010)

Leesh said:


> Hey BMP! Girl I already adopted that type of Reggie, I have been wearing cornrows under wigs for 6 and a half Months now, and I don't take them down to wash but every 4 to 6 weeks, this is only while I'm stretching though, but in any cse, its working for Me and I don't care what anyone thinks, this is how I actually got the length I started here with, unbeknownst to Me tho, I got sick while I had a Wig-Cap on, and I could'nt do anything to My hair but have someone remove the cap, buit the braids were in for, Only Who Knows how long and Honey, when I was well enough to take them out, I was Blasted with length I've never seen before in My Life. As We speak, I have cornrows in, but I just did these about a Week and a Half ago, but I tell You what, they will not come out for at least another 4 or 5 Weeks, I do have a really Nice, Long Sessions when I do take them down, I DC furiously, and pamper, pamper, pamper, cause I do miss that, Lol! But I plan to relax in the Spring and I will be sure to post My progress.


 
Great post and please do post some update pics!


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 18, 2010)

Is there another place to pic up the Dred Spring Bulk Hair instead of at the site posted?  You have to buy 4 packs of it minimum there.

I have a friend I would like to help her with her hair and this would be very beneficial but she doesn't need 4 packs of hair and 9.99 a pop. 1-2 packs at the most.


----------



## dicapr (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I could.  Her regimen seems simple and easy. If I left my hair in in braids that long I might as well decide to loc it.  My hair matts and knots if I leave it alone for just a week. After a month I would probably rip out what progress I made trying to undo the braids.  I am going to loc one day because that is what my hair really wants to do and I spend most of my time trying to prevent it.


----------



## Leesh (Jan 18, 2010)

dicapr said:


> I wish I could. Her regimen seems simple and easy. If I left my hair in in braids that long I might as well decide to loc it. My hair matts and knots if I leave it alone for just a week. After a month I would probably rip out what progress I made trying to undo the braids. I am going to loc one day because that is what my hair really wants to do and I spend most of my time trying to prevent it.


 
You know what may be helping Me with this stretching process, I oil my hair in the cornrows, often, I also oil them with Castor Oil right before the take down process, that may make it easier to un-do!


----------



## claudia05 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, I'm adapting her regimen for this year with some changes .
-My hair will be in kinky twists extensions for the whole year so I'll have to blow dry before getting them installed. I only flat iron to trim.
- I'll wash my hair twice a month while cleansing my scalp with rosewater and witch hazel dipped cotton balls in between. 
-I'll moisturize and seal as usual using two spray bottles (one with conditioner the other with oil) 
I think her regimen helps prevent ssk and split ends by keeping the hair stretched and in protective styles without having to manipulate it in it's fragile shrunken state.


----------



## bklyncurly (Jan 18, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> No I wouldn't because I couldn't wear cornrows for so much time.  Especially now that I'm looking for a job.  Also, I couldn't go so long without washing my hair.  Also, I love the size of her twists, nice and big and easy and not stressful to do.  But it wouldn't look right on my hair length.
> 
> I think the biggest key is any low manipulation regimen and gentle care of the hair when it's not in a protective style.



I just checked out your photo albums. Your hair gorgeous!!


----------



## mstar (Jan 18, 2010)

No, I don't think I'd be willing to adopt this regimen.

I spent most of my life barely washing my hair, and now that I'm on my HHJ, washing and deep conditioning is my favorite part of taking care of my hair. I've worn braids and weaves for the past 13 years, and I never retained any length until I stepped up the cleansing and DC. 

I've been wearing braids for the past year (re-doing them once a month), and I went from SL to APL-ish in 5 months while co-washing every 3 days. This routine works for me.

My scalp does better with frequent washing, and it's more hygenic, IMO. I've grown to like the feeling of always having fresh, clean hair, and my man likes it too. 

I am on the hunt for a new protective style, so I will go through this thread for tips and ideas. I still don't understand what crochet braids are, so I'll watch the video links in the OP, and maybe that can be my new style. Thanks for the info, BlackMasterPiece.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 18, 2010)

mstar said:


> No, I don't think I'd be willing to adopt this regimen.
> 
> I spent most of my life barely washing my hair, and now that I'm on my HHJ, washing and deep conditioning is my favorite part of taking care of my hair. I've worn braids and weaves for the past 13 years, and I never retained any length until I stepped up the cleansing and DC.
> 
> ...


^ If you take a look at the update in the original post, she said she frequently washes her hair in the cornrows so thats not integral to her reggie



beans4reezy said:


> Just finished putting in my cornrows with extensions. I am trying to keep these in for the next 4- 6 weeks and I am looking forward to the hair break. Oh wait, y'all thought I was playin'?


Congrats cheri!!....they look lovely.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 19, 2010)

I always wonder when people say that their hair would mat from leaving it in canerows or braids for 4+ weeks, like, for real?? This can't be with oiling the scalp and moisturising the hair ends.  

Long before I started my HHJ I would keep canerow styles for weeks and weeks oiling often (well technically I was applying grease then), and takedown was a breeze  no matting or tangling... Now even with washing regularly, as long as the hair is moisturised and oiled which I always ensure it is, I never have matting issues on takedown, but each head is different so...



Leesh said:


> I oil my hair in the cornrows, often, I also oil them with Castor Oil right before the take down process, that may make it easier to un-do!


 
I always oil my hair before taking down plaits/twists/canerows now, and it is great, this is a good tip for anyone with highly textured hair new to these kind of protective styles.


----------



## mstar (Jan 19, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ^ If you take a look at the update in the original post, she said she frequently washes her hair in the cornrows so thats not integral to her reggie


The update said she washes 2-3 times a month, which--IMO--is not frequent. I wash 2-3 times a week, which doesn't qualify as a low-manipulation regimen.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 19, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> I always wonder when people say that their hair would mat from leaving it in canerows or braids for 4+ weeks, like, for real?? This can't be with oiling the scalp and moisturising the hair ends.
> 
> My haid def. matted with cornrolls after 4+. I did not oil my scalp.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 19, 2010)

Isn't this what many moms do for their little girls? Low manipulation, in its many variations, works.

I don't know how to cornrow and my dd1s hair is soft so I twist it up and keep it in for at least a week. If it looks nice, I might let her go for a second week. DD2's hair is in the 4 range and once it get's a little longer, I will be trying to (or paying someone to) cornrow and leave it alone. 

Shoot, I know my hair grew the longest when I was pregnant, too lazy and in pain to do much to it but throw it in a bun. I literally went days without doing anything to it. When I got my hair done the first time after both girls were born, it was waistlength. It looked kinda bad but knowing what I know now, I could have done search and destroys and had the WL great looking hair I am seeking now.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't do it.

That style IMO is not professional and I just dont really like the "straight back" look.

Her hair is beautiful though


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 19, 2010)

Well this style (crochet Braids) must be hot cuz after reading this thread yesterday I got a notion to experiment and see if I can do this.

I can't braid to save my life but this is the first style that I figured was really easy and I used to make those little latch hook rugs back in the day.

I went to Michaels to buy a latch hook and the kits were there but all the latch hooks were sold out.

I'm gonna try this style on someone else when I get one.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 19, 2010)

i can't do it. i just don't look attractive in braids  

LUV, LUV, LUV her hair thou


----------



## shinyblackhair (Jan 19, 2010)

She has beautiful hair - that is for sure! However, I personally would not be willing to adopt this regimen. The reason being is because I've decided that extremely long hair isn't my goal anymore. I'd like to have between sl and apl natural hair and reason being I would want it that long is acommodate the shrinkage factor, lol. I want to wear my hair out in wash n gos, eventually use colour as gray slowly takes over my head, lol and genreally just enjoy my hair.

Her method is great, and will def work, but for me it's a little extreme. I would def consider it if I was really adamant about growing and retaining really, really long hair.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 19, 2010)

mstar said:


> The update said she washes 2-3 times a month, which--IMO--is not frequent. I wash 2-3 times a week, which doesn't qualify as a low-manipulation regimen.


I personally think it would still be effective even if you washed as often as you do now...as long as the hair remained in braids......oh well to each her own



ZeeOl'Lady said:


> I can't do it.
> 
> That style IMO is not professional and I just dont really like the "straight back" look.
> 
> Her hair is beautiful though


I could never walk around in cornrows either did you read the end of the OP? I suggested a style based on cornrows that still looks "done", pretty much any style based on cornrows will work like weves wig reggies or even extensions like braids twists etc....as long as its long term low manipulation.....not that I'm tryna convince you...just wanted to clarify.



msdeevee said:


> Well this style (crochet Braids) must be hot cuz after reading this thread yesterday I got a notion to experiment and see if I can do this.
> 
> I can't braid to save my life but this is the first style that I figured was really easy and I used to make those little latch hook rugs back in the day.
> 
> ...


Me too!! I'm doing this style on my mom hopefully by tonight. I have to go get a trim, which I'll do by tomorrow by the end of this week my hair will be in crochet braids as well and I plan to leave them in for the first month of the spring semester


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm gonna do this to transition! I think I'll have my friend braid up my hair and I'll crochet it.

Although I am going to rinse my hair a couple times a week, and wipe the parts down with very very very diluted shampoo and condition

Some people don't like it but I'll also slather it down in avocado and shea butter...this should help me grow/transition/workout without having about worrying about my hair at work. I can still look as professional as a college intern can. And leave my hair be. I just need to think of something to do to the front. And the back when I want to pull it up.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jan 19, 2010)

Funny part was I was already planning the crochets before I even read this thread. It was the only thing I could think of to do to my hair


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking about adopting this for my dd. i think she may benefit from her reggie.


----------



## mstar (Jan 19, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I personally think it would still be effective even if you washed as often as you do now...as long as the hair remained in braids......oh well to each her own


Yes, it is effective for hair growth...like I said, I've been wearing braids for a year now, and I saw fantastic growth once I started washing and moisturizing them more often. 

The problem for me is that they've caused significant damage to my ends and hairline. Kinky twists were murder on my fine hair, and wearing individuals eventually damaged my hairline and crown. One of the cornrow styles might work out better for me. I had tree braids once in 2008, and I wasn't crazy about the look...but I might try it again. I think they might be healthier for my fine hair than a sew-in.

As far as blow-drying before the install, I don't see the point of subjecting my heat-sensitive hair to that type of stress only to wear a natural style. Now that I've had the BKT, my hair might be able to better withstand the blow-dry, but I would probably skip that step.

The bottom line for me is that braids are a great low-manipulation style that allow me to see great growth--but I have to be careful, because they are stressful for my hair, and the damage they cause has led to me having to trim off all of my progress. I think it's important to know your hair before jumping into long-term braid wearing.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, I totally forgot about the blowdrying part, yeh I'd be skipping that step, cause my hair is not a fan of regular heat - I've finally got that message, I'll save my Bootcamp heat passes...


----------



## Minty (Jan 19, 2010)

so true MSTAR, so true. Not every head can withstand every braid style.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds great ladies, find ways to make this work for _your _specific hair type


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 19, 2010)

True

.....





HijabiFlygirl said:


> so true MSTAR, so true. Not every head can withstand every braid style.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 19, 2010)

If I liked the way I looked in braids, I would most certainly adopt her reggie. I would modify it a bit though, because I like washing braids 3-4 times a week.

Now, I have cornrows in the front and box braids in the back and I _thought_ I was going to wear this style for 4 weeks but I'll be lucky if I make it to 2. Braids are wondrous for my hair but I just hate the way I look with them.


----------



## 30something (Jan 19, 2010)

Altho I couldn't go that long with out cleaning my scalp, i think her regimen is pretty cool. The way she does it, there little room for error.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought the freetress waterwave hair for the crochet braids tonight and mommy's hurr will be did by tomorrow!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 19, 2010)

I am not sure.  My stylist supplied the hair, I did not buy it.  A LHCF member found the link to purchase the hair on-line.

The only other place that I saw similar hair was here but this site says you need 8 packs for one head:
http://www.twistandcurves.com/on-line-store.html

Pics of the hair they use installed:
http://www.twistandcurves.com/CurlyTwists.html



mscocoface said:


> Is there another place to pic up the Dred Spring Bulk Hair instead of at the site posted? You have to buy 4 packs of it minimum there.
> 
> I have a friend I would like to help her with her hair and this would be very beneficial but she doesn't need 4 packs of hair and 9.99 a pop. 1-2 packs at the most.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 20, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I bought the freetress waterwave hair for the crochet braids tonight and mommy's hurr will be did by tomorrow!!


 
I've bought the Fretress French Deep but was wondering how I can tone all that shine. I'd like it to look natural...any ideas?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 20, 2010)

you know you gotta post the pics right? LHCF rules!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 20, 2010)

waiting for lovely pics


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 21, 2010)

I may try this but I'm no good at cornrows so I'll try flat twists or regular twists starting next month.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 21, 2010)

This is essentially like a weave right? But instead you pull the hair through instead of sewing it on?

Nice style you could prob use real human hair....


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Jan 21, 2010)

Really and truly, I believe in this method. When I was a little girl, my mother washed my hair and pressed it once a month. She used the hot comb.  I was thirteen when I got my first relaxer but my hair was at its best when I was younger. This hair method allowed my hair to grow and it sure did. NNow that I am older and ventured into hairstyles that have compromised the health, look and feel of my hair. I would spend time attempting to repair it just to mess it up again. I am currently at a low point with my hair and I pray for the day that I can be a LongHairDontCare chick. I'm fighting with my hair and I think its crying out for TLC but I compromise its health so I can look cute.  I am feigning for my hair to get right. I notice that LongHairDontCare don't let other people's hands in their heads. I need to jump on that bandwagon immediately.  My hair has never been right for the many of years that I've allowed any ole body y to style.  This thread was inspiring.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 22, 2010)

I think becoming a DIY is major and I'm really glad you got that lesson from this thread MaintaintheSexy I'm happy this thread can serve as inspiration.

As for me, I applied the rinse, fully cornrowed her hair and got thru crocheting a third of her head when she said *yawn* I'm too tired I'm going to sleep I'm annoyed right now....I'm the kinda person, once I start styling I wanna complete it and see it thru in one shot *sighs* whatever, it'll be done by tomorrow.....


----------



## Rei (Jan 28, 2010)

BMP I did my crochet braids after being inspired by this post, and I was wondering what you would recc for moisturizing them? I usually moisturize my hair with a spray but its been getting the synthetic hair all sticky and weird, haha. What has your mom been using? My hair gets dry very easily in the winter and i'm afraid of it breaking erplexed












I am also trying to follow longhairdontcare's regimen but I'm a little afraid because I sort of used to do that before lhcf with not washing a lot and it did not help, but I was also relaxed and didn't know anything about moisture/protein balances so I don't know...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 28, 2010)

Rei try dipping you finger in the moisturizer and running it along your scalp. I notice your 4a/b try taaliah waajid moisturizer its kinda thick but not to much. our hair eats this up and stays moist not oily. Get it from CVS so if you don't like it you can return it. 
BTW: Longhairdontcare does actually wash her hair she washes in braids weekly but only takes they braids down for a full wash monthly then rebraids


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 31, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> ^^^ Really, your hair looks pretty thick to me in your pikistrips. I'd kill for that thickness, in fact


 
Looks can be deceiving lol
I tease my hair sometimes and find other methods to make it look fuller. But its not that thick. You should see it in twists


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 7, 2010)

I would love to try her reggie, but get in at least 1 hour and 30 minutes of cardio a week, not including yoga/yogalates and other things that make me sweat...like breathing. 
One thing I can get away with is an ACV "swipe". Basically, I'll put a little apple cider vinegar on a wash cloth and swipe my scalp. It kills bacteria and the ACV smell goes away, so I won't be walking around with a stinky head.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 7, 2010)

Yay...my thread is back

Anywhoo I feel you Ethereal...I'm about to spray water with a little leave-in on my scalp and witch hazel my scalp with some cotton rounds this is how I plan to keep my scalp fresh and clean throughout this month of being away in crochet braids


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 7, 2010)

Rei said:


> BMP I did my crochet braids after being inspired by this post, and I was wondering what you would recc for moisturizing them? I usually moisturize my hair with a spray but its been getting the synthetic hair all sticky and weird, haha. What has your mom been using? My hair gets dry very easily in the winter and i'm afraid of it breaking erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! How'd I miss this? Beautiful job Rei!!! it looks soooooo natural!! I would've thought that was a twist-out.

On the synthetic hair I haven't put a thing on it and it seems to be doing great...if certain parts get too frizzy I'll add some additional gel but thats it as far as the synthetic hair goes. Maybe you can use your moisturizing spray on your braids only.....whenever you feel they need it. I would keep things light and effective....does your hair like EVCO? If not use some other form of a light moisturizing oil that agrees with your hair and seal with that on an as needed basis....hope that helped!


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 7, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Yay...my thread is back
> 
> Anywhoo I feel you Ethereal...I'm about to spray water with a little leave-in on my scalp and witch hazel my scalp with some cotton rounds this is how I plan to keep my scalp fresh and clean throughout this month of being away in crochet braids




Ooh...I might have to try that, too. I always forget about witch hazel (and tea tree oil).


----------



## jada1111 (Feb 8, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> So LongHairDontCare2011 has the ultimate ideal flawless natural hair in my book thickness length you name it she's got it. Observe the thick lusciousness
> 
> We love her results but are we willing to adopt her regimen to reach your goal?
> 
> ...




The fact alone that she only washes once a MONTH is reason enough why I can't follow her regimen.  Even washing her braids two or three times a MONTH is simply not doable for ME.  To each his own though.

Her hair is beautiful and if her scalp doesn't go crazy from not washing like mine would then God bless her.  I'm not in a rush to grow out my hair that long.  If I was it would STAY braided it up. Less manipulation means more growth retention, but it's not that deep for me.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys, so LHDC posted a new vid on her braid removal technique and its pretty quick.....I'd never thought of that technique....I likey

Oh and she also has a new vid where she demonstrates how she washes in braids OMG when she took down her pony and showed the length of her braids I was like :wow: I'm still in awe of the jaw-dropping progress she's made from consistent protective styling....her hair is simply ideal to me

No one says you have to follow her reggie to the letter.....its always about taking the aspects that work for you and leaving the parts that dont. Like me, I'll def be washing more often and I will be doing protective styles that conceal the cornrows (like crochet braids) rather then wearing them "out".


----------



## My Friend (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for starting this thread OP. I've really learned a lot from LHDC.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Mar 11, 2010)

I did crochet braids last week here are some pics 

  I used Freetress loose deep 24 , my aunt cornrow my hair into 16 cornrows and it took 5 hours to complete.. 

 SO I'm going to try to keep it in for 1 month


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 11, 2010)

I wish I could follow her reggie, but sadly I like washing my hair much more frequently than that. Perhaps if my hair was in braids...


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 11, 2010)

Love her hair but will not adopt her regimen. I am too lazy to even do my own regimen. and that ain't but 3 steps.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 11, 2010)

I am sooooo glad I took on this reggie I can't even describe it. She wasn't kidding when she said it helps you retain length with my crochet braids I wash every week with no issues....if I really wanted to I could wash more often but once a week is perfect for me. I moisturize my braids underneath and its great.....this has been awesome, with the help of these protective styles I just may be able to go several months out of the year with this....its exciting


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 11, 2010)

I've retained a lot of growth with my regimen which is very very similar to this..... Remember ladies she does wash her hair weekly just while in braids.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 11, 2010)

I am really enjoying this regi as well
I spend half a day doing my hair, then for the next 4 weeks I wash and go every week
I still moisturize and baggie every night 
but it's great to just hop out of bed and bam my hair is done.

The greatest thing is I still have hair to play with daily while leaving my real hair along to grow.




BlackMasterPiece said:


> I am sooooo glad I took on this reggie I can't even describe it. She wasn't kidding when she said it helps you retain length with my crochet braids I wash every week with no issues....if I really wanted to I could wash more often but once a week is perfect for me. I moisturize my braids underneath and its great.....this has been awesome, with the help of these protective styles I just may be able to go several months out of the year with this....its exciting


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 30, 2010)

*Update!*

Hey, I just wanted to let yall know that she has a brand new hair journey video and its to die for! 

Here it is! Hair Journey 2004 - 2010

Nothin but pure inspiration for us long term protective stylers!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 20, 2010)

Rei said:


> lol, *isn't that what most AA women do anyway when they don't know a lot about haircare? Put braids in an then not wash it for like the entire time. It's what my sister does and it has not helped her any, haha.* Her twists and twists outs are insane though, I love them
> The crochet braids are beautiful I love the idea of them. I wonder if others have done them with different types of hair...I think the water wave is a bit shiny


 
Maybe but there are other factors/techniques that a LOT of women don't do.  Once the braids are out, their very bad habits kick in and ruin all of their new growth.


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 20, 2010)

my reggie now is similar now to what she does..i wear braids for 4 weeks..detangle/henna,put back in braids and start back over again. i wear a half wig and switch em up ever so often.but i do co wash my braids about 2-3x a week because my hair gets dry.this got me to APL..and im continuing to do this all year

ETA: for clairity


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 20, 2010)

Rei said:


> lol, isn't that what most AA women do anyway when they don't know a lot about haircare? Put braids in an then not wash it for like the entire time. It's what my sister does and it has not helped her any, haha.


 
I used to be one of those women.  It took me 4 years to get my hair to SL from a short, Halle Berry Hair Cut. 



Lady Esquire said:


> Maybe but there are other factors/techniques that a LOT of women don't do.


 
This was exactly it! I never moisturized my hair while in the braids, never washed them, and certainly never DC'd. When I learned better I did better. I used braids last year as a protective style and grew my hair to APL within a few months; the longest it's ever been.

It's not about the braids, it is how you treat your hair while it *is protected by* the braids.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been doing my own customized version of this reggie for the past three months and the fact of the matter is...it _WORKS_....I just have to keep my eyes on that WL prize and keep my hair away in protective styles regularly. I wash and condition every week and DC as needed....I'm honestly not surprised LHDC got the results she did. 

We always drool over black men's hair retention but then when you ask ladies if they'd spend most of the year in braids they be like lol 

There are soooo many ways to rock styles based on braids...alot of them even conceal the braids so I'm actually enjoying trying out a bunch of fun new looks while protecting my hair....I love the way I get to dabble in color too

_____________________________​


MizzBrit said:


> my reggie now is similar now to what she does..i wear braids for 4 weeks..detangle/henna then put back in my plaits. i wear a half wig and switch em up ever so often.but i do co wash my braids about 2-3x a week becuase my hair gets dry..this got me to APL..and m continuing to do this all year


What kinda braids do you rock? My friend does pixie braids on her own natural hair and it looks gorgeous on her....she's really retained beautifully with this....I gotta feature her on my blog farreal.


----------



## Tif392002 (Apr 20, 2010)

im loving this reggie. i do everything in corn-rows / no weave added, but i get them done every 2 weeks. and whn its get to greater lengths i will still wear corn rows i like them for  a style.* retaining all in 2010*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 20, 2010)

I am trying to do something like her. Wearing protective styles, not loose hair. I am not blow drying my hair as of right now because my hair is too short to do so. I want to see where my hair is by the end of the year. I'll flat twist until I can cornrow.


----------



## yardyspice (Apr 20, 2010)

BMP, I've been eyeing her reggie as well since you started this thread and I think I am going to take the plunge and keep my hair hidden away. I just did crochet braids, I am going to do another set and then weave and then maybe braids or tree braids to switch things up. My goal is MBL by the end of the year:crossfingers:


----------



## Renovating (Apr 20, 2010)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> I did crochet braids last week here are some pics
> 
> I used Freetress loose deep 24 , my aunt cornrow my hair into 16 cornrows and it took 5 hours to complete..
> 
> SO I'm going to try to keep it in for 1 month


 

What's your secret?  My mom did mine this weekend and it took nine hours on Saturday and all day Sunday.  
When she finished, she said she was never going to do my hair like that again. 

I have the Freetress deep wave. 

How is everyone taking care of their hair under the crocheted hair?


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Apr 20, 2010)

So I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, but I wanted to add my two cents...when I was a child, before I ever had a relaxer, my mother used to take care of my hair just like LHDC takes care of hers, but my hair was braided pretty much year round. She'd wash, deep conditon, do a hot oil treatment, blow it straight, then braid it. After two weeks, we'd do the whole process again.

I was MBL at three and classic length by age 7 (probably before then). I kept growing until I begged my mom to let me get a relaxer "because I want to wear my hair down like my friends" (who were all Caucasian). 

It was downhill from there. I'm finally natural again, and once I get over the awesomeness of being able to get it wet everyday, I'm going to start long term PS'ing, because I know, for a fact, that it works.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 20, 2010)

yardyspice said:


> BMP, I've been eyeing her reggie as well since you started this thread and I think I am going to take the plunge and keep my hair hidden away.


 
I hear you Yardy Spice! My hair has been in braids since BMP started this thread! I am trying to go until July or even the rest of the year to make BSL.


----------



## My Friend (Apr 20, 2010)

@BMP..Since following this regi how much would you guesstimate you have retained?


----------



## Blessedmocha (Apr 20, 2010)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> What's your secret?  My mom did mine this weekend and it took nine hours on Saturday and all day Sunday.
> *When she finished, she said she was never going to do my hair like that again.*
> 
> I have the Freetress deep wave.
> ...


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd never adopt her regimen, or some of her practices, but I'll drool over her hair all day.


----------



## pringe (Apr 20, 2010)

well i kinda do this now. I individual braid my own natural hair and leave that in for a month. I wash or co wash as needed each week, but usually wash 1ce a week. I moisturize and seal every night. I also PS every day but I've started implementing my ends being tucked away and it has made a big difference. So I pretty much do this anyway and its beginning to work for me!


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 20, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> my reggie now is similar now to what she does..i wear braids for 4 weeks..detangle/henna then put back in my plaits. i wear a half wig and switch em up ever so often.but i do co wash my braids about 2-3x a week becuase my hair gets dry..this got me to APL..and m continuing to do this all year


 

My reggie is similiar (now its hot) the only difference is I part my hair down the middle and hae two big side braids under a wig.


----------



## Blessedmocha (Apr 20, 2010)

Im going to try this (with frequent washes) using chocolate tresses crochet example.

My hair grew from shoulder to apl in under 6 months whilst using the crown and glory technique.. (braided hair with frequent cowashes), so it does work! 
#However, i want a diffferent look so the crochet is appropriate whilst my hair is still braided underneath..

Thanks for the link BMP.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 20, 2010)

My Friend said:


> @BMP..Since following this regi how much would you guesstimate you have retained?


hmmm I've been doing this about 3 months so I'd guesstimate 1.5ish


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 20, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> What kinda braids do you rock? My friend does pixie braids on her own natural hair and it looks gorgeous on her....she's really retained beautifully with this....I gotta feature her on my blog farreal.



well the braids i wear are under my wig..they are either cornrowed or individual plaits i braid into one


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been doing something similar to this since December. I keep my hair either braided, twisted, wigged or wrapped up. When I took down my braids I only let my hair "breathe" for a week and then I put twists in. I have goals this year and I can see myself getting closer when ever I redo sections. I am loving this regimen


----------



## detroitdiva (May 3, 2010)

Her hair is so beautiful. I can so see u at this length MBP!


----------



## belldandy (May 3, 2010)

I am not natural...but...

Well if I keep my hair cornrowed or braided for the entire summer, isn't that similar? I am in corn rows right now, no weave. I plan on staying braided May - September. I <3 LHDC's hair its very beautiful.  I deep condition my braids 1-2 times a week. When my hair is out, i wear a curly fro. I moisturize my braids daily.  I am hoping this will push me to Wl...


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 3, 2010)

/\ Thats exactly it! That sounds like a great plan for retention hun I'm tryna stay on track with keeping my hair protected and away.

I'm hoping this will get me to WL as well it will be a beautiful day when I can claim that length....*sighs*


----------



## belldandy (May 4, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> /\ Thats exactly it! That sounds like a great plan for retention hun I'm tryna stay on track with keeping my hair protected and away.
> 
> I'm hoping this will get me to WL as well it will be a beautiful day when I can claim that length....*sighs*


 
I have a feeling that day is not too far off for the both of us  !  

Trust me, it takes willpower to walk arond with your hair braided up (especially if you're not adding any hair) while everyone else is is flipping theirs around all summer, and it doesn't even matter if its short and damamged.  I want to take mine out so so bad but I know come october I will be very satisfied.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 4, 2010)

/\ Everytime someone tells me I'm close to my goal its always a little surprising to me and really exciting 

ITA about needing willpower to keep it braided up...... It takes alota willpower.....but I'm tryna stay strong and stay focused.

Even though I'm really really really tempted to show out for these last days of school and do a hundred different things with my hair lol


----------



## My Friend (May 14, 2010)

bump...bump....bump


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (May 14, 2010)

I plan on adopting her regimen. I was planning on it before learning about hers. I hope to keep my hair braided form November  until about March/April. I live in Minnesota and it gets COLD here so I figured braids would help me during the winter. Also, I'm pregnant and due in December. I'm going to have a newborn and a toddler. I won't have too much time for my hair


----------



## La Colocha (May 14, 2010)

Ive been keeping braids in my hair for months. I wash,dc in braids 1x a week,detangle and redo them. I moisturize them also every few days. Single braids with my own hair has been easier for me. If i wear my hair out its for 1 day. I can't keep them in for a month. My roots get matted. The longest i have ever went was 2 weeks. I still had to wash my hair every week. Her hair is beautiful, Im hopeful with what im doing i will get there one day also.


----------



## loulou82 (May 14, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I am sooooo glad I took on this reggie I can't even describe it. She wasn't kidding when she said it helps you retain length with my crochet braids I wash every week with no issues....if I really wanted to I could wash more often but once a week is perfect for me. I moisturize my braids underneath and its great.....this has been awesome, with the help of these protective styles I just may be able to go several months out of the year with this....its exciting



What moisturizer are you using underneath your crochet braids? It's taking will power not to yank this weave out my head but I have comfort knowing I'm retaining all of my growth.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (May 14, 2010)

Wow..first time seeing LHDC, my "Should I transition?" meter just went through the roof! Her videos may have just delivered me from the creamy crack.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 15, 2010)

SvelteVelvet said:


> Wow..first time seeing LHDC, my "Should I transition?" meter just went through the roof! Her videos may have just delivered me from the creamy crack.


 
I hear you! It's been a year since I relaxed and I keep going back and forth - like do I really want to relax again? My hair has been braided for about 4 months following this reggie (trying to braid for at least six). But on top of the added retention, it gives me the break time I need to decide if I want to go natural or keep relaxing.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 15, 2010)

I'm going to do a modified version of her regimen. My hair is very curly and my TWA knots are no joke. I plan to wear protective styles anyway, so I'm glad to be able to try it. I am hoping to finally have hair that I can manage more easily. I am going to incorporate her dry blow dry method and then twist my hair up.


----------



## morehairplease (May 15, 2010)

thanks for the thread op! I have decided to transition and this thread will definately help.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 15, 2010)

BMP, how did you keep your crochet braids from getting frizzy(the curly hair)? I wanted to get some done but I was a little scared about that, so I put my long twists in instead.


----------



## ladychoong (May 15, 2010)

Her hair is amazing! Have you seen her latest video post on how she flat irons? Straight flawless!


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (May 15, 2010)

i think i could sort of follow this regimen. i'd probably do twists instead of cornrows because my i don't think cornrows work with my forehead-they make my forehead look big. i could do box braids too. i'd wash more often as well because i've always had problem with build-up and when i was permed, i would get dandruff i haven't had dandruff as a natural but that might be because i wash my hair as often as i want to (shrugs) don't know.her hair is stunning though-definitely inspiration but i'm only SL-i have a long way to go


----------



## caribbeancurly (May 15, 2010)

After viewing this thread, I'm giving serious thought to those crochet braids!  I haven't always been a big fan of protective styles, I like wash and gos. But clearly from her regimen, it works.  I've been reading a lot of blog posts and articles including this one , where a lady grew her daughter's hair to waist length by keeping it braided, so I'm going to give it a try I think!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 15, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> What moisturizer are you using underneath your crochet braids? It's taking will power not to yank this weave out my head but I have comfort knowing I'm retaining all of my growth.


I keep it very simple for my hair I just took my favorite conditioner which right now is Aussie Moist and put a generous amount on my braids and maybe seal with a light oil like coconut oil and that was it!



Chameleonchick said:


> BMP, how did you keep your crochet braids from getting frizzy(the curly hair)? I wanted to get some done but I was a little scared about that, so I put my long twists in instead.


I gelled the hair with ampro clear Ice gel after every wash....theres more that went into it but don't worry I have a youtube channel coming out shortly


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 15, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I keep it very simple for my hair I just took my favorite conditioner which right now is Aussie Moist and put a generous amount on my braids and maybe seal with a light oil like coconut oil and that was it!
> 
> I gelled the hair with ampro clear Ice gel after every wash....theres more that went into it but don't worry *I have a youtube channel coming out shortly*



OOOH okay cool, lol. I was going to ask you about washing it too.


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2010)

Longhairdontcare has beautiful hair, but her method is not for me, I know that I will achieve waist length, using my daily rinsing, deep conditioning, henna, Mega/OCT treatments, keep my hair in protective styles.


----------



## RosesBlack (May 16, 2010)

I really like the idea of her reggie but I can't braid and can't find a braider who's reasonable and dependable it's always one or the other. I may start doing more flat twists though I'm getting better at them.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 14, 2010)

Is anyone still following this regimen? 

I am. My hair has been braided since Jan. 19th after being inspired by this thread. I am on five months w/braided hair, going on six, before giving my hair a "braiding break" while I am on maternity leave. Can't wait to do a length check to see how this regimen is working for me! Thanks again for starting this thread BMP!


----------



## Tiye (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll be following it shortly. I did a crash course on diy weaving - youtube, bhm and this board, etc. I've spent hours pricing hair extensions (who knew this was going to be like shopping for a car??  ). I've narrowed down sellers by price and selection and now I'm just about ready to make a decision. This isn't going to be a boring regimen coz I'll have fun with extension hair.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 14, 2010)

This is a bit like the Crown and Glory technique, isn't it? That's what I'm doing right now, and have been since 2008. Hopefully I will one day get those results I've been praying for


----------



## BlkRushhin (Jun 14, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ....theres more that went into it but don't worry I have a youtube channel coming out shortly



:trampolin


----------



## Renovating (Jun 14, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Is anyone still following this regimen?
> 
> I am. My hair has been braided since Jan. 19th after being inspired by this thread. I am on five months w/braided hair, going on six, before giving my hair a "braiding break" while I am on maternity leave. Can't wait to do a length check to see how this regimen is working for me! Thanks again for starting this thread BMP!


 
I'm still doing it. I have cornrows now and I plan to keep them in a few more weeks. Then I will get crochet braids for July.


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm still doing this. Braids and wigs for the past few months. So far, so good.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 14, 2010)

trinigul said:


> She's got me on my current regimen which is low manipulation bordering on just-pure-damn-laziness and my hair is THRIVING!!  I kinda wish I was a documenter/pic taker/measurer because then I could actually see my own progress (and show you) - but then again I just hate watching water boil.  All I know is when I'm braiding my hair (on wash days - every 2 wks - after detangling), I'm thinking "wow, I'm still braiding."  I thought I was a slow grower.  Happens that I wasn't retaining much with frequent washings and puffs (not really creative with the hairstyles). Not into sitting down for tons of braids or twists (or the takedown) whether having it done or doing it myself.  So now I wear 2 french-braids with a funky front part that I tie down every night for a week at a time and I get lots of compliments.  If I feel benevolent, I take down and remoisturize midweek.  I've felt benelovent twice since last October.



  not benevolent yet?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 14, 2010)

DesiRae said:


> Wow. I never thought crochet braids would be the "it" style for 2010.




yep...me either....can't do those again .....i did wear them in 1992-3 tho


----------



## loonggood (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Jewell (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm still doing this technique off and on.  Braiding while damp after a wash, tying with a scarf and letting if air-dry before donning a wig (LF).  Recently, I decided to straighten my hair (heat training), but I'll still be low-manipulation and PS all the way!  Ive done the braid regimen under wigs from Oct. '09 to May '10.  My hair has grown significantly, and I've retained thickness and length as far as my ends are concerned.  This is the best technique I've discovered so far for my hair.  With 2-4 braids under my wigs, I can take 'em down mid-week or whenever necessary to moisturize.  I like accessibility to my hair, which is what keeps me from getting a full sew-in for months at a time.  I wanna be able to take it down, wash, and put it back up (without a salon visit or hours spent braiding/weaving), which is why I do wigs.  

Since the weather has gotten so hot, I've put the wigs away for a while, but occasionally I do still pull 'em out.  Wig challenge/braid challenge will be in full effect again in Sept., when it cools off, lol.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 14, 2010)

Her hair is beautiful.


----------



## keelioness (Jun 20, 2010)

:woohoo:new hair porn from LHDC 2011..I'll adopt her reggie in a heartbeat!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhhe_INPFrA&playnext_from=TL&videos=w_9g4bB-8vE&feature=sub


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 20, 2010)

keelioness said:


> :woohoo:new hair porn from LHDC 2011..I'll adopt her reggie in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> such a good video even though i...right now except I co-wash every couple days.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jun 20, 2010)

Her hair is lovely but I wouldnt adopt her regimen as a whole I have to wash my hair more frequently or my head would itch like crazy and flake. Im all for low manipulation though Ive actually been using weaves as a low manipulation style for over a year with just little breaks between my installs. I really dont wanna heat train my hair because I dont wanna lose curl but I would like to wear it straight every now and then. One day I hope to reach her lengths


----------



## nikolite (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd definitely adopt it!  I'm planning on doing so this fall/winter.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jun 20, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> For the longest, I felt the same way you do about protective styles. But honestly, this is hella cute to me....it may not be her real hair thats out but she is WORKIN that protective style if ya ask me
> 
> Another way to spice up cornrowed protected hair is treebraids here they show you how they do it (they can be done to not make the cornrows show in the front at all as well) and here's a LHCF poster with cute curly tree braids. Cornrows can be jazzed up yall



Okay, admittedly I was on the fence until I clicked on the first link in your post. I am seriously considering doing this style until the end of the summer. I am transitioning and need all the protective styling I can get right about now. Thanks BMP!


----------



## nikolite (Jul 28, 2010)

Update:  I'm going to start doing this regimen right now!  Just took down a month of box braids and I now have cornrows in.  There are just too many options using this regimen that I can do.  Besides braids and cornrows (which I typically wear into a bun or claw clip), I think I'll wear them with a phony puff, under a wig, a cute hat, or head scarf, and I'll definitely try them with crochets really soon.  You can't beat this!

But I'm still trying to decide whether to try the water wave crochet or kinky twists crochets first...


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 3, 2010)

You know, I can see how this low manipulation reggie could really pay off over time. She's a great hair case study, and I will be checking out her routines this fall after I get my ends trimmed, seeing if there's anything in her regimen that I could incorporate to help my hair. LHDC2011 comes across in her vids as a very smart girl, who knows her hair very well. I admire the fact that she's so willing to share her knowledge with us. With hair that long and healthy, who wouldn't listen to her?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 10, 2010)

Although I love her hair, I will keep doing what I'm doing because it seems to be working so far. Plus I really don't want to add anything complicated right now considering my work schedule.


----------



## CandyCurls (Nov 28, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 30, 2010)

The only thing holding me back from adopting this regimen is that I dont know how to braid. I habe been thing of paying $50 every other month to get braids for 4 weeks at a time. Wish I knew how to braid.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 19, 2012)

Just wanted to bump this thread back up to the top. I have been doing this, minus the blow drying and flat ironing because I don't use heat, since the beginning of the year. I have to say it is a good regimen. Especially for a busy person like me.


----------



## JensOG (Sep 19, 2012)

Interestingly she has stopped using heat... she also chopped off 5 inches of her hair due to possible damage and is nursing it back, hence no heat. So I guess protective styling without heat is the best way to go in the long run.


----------



## kellistarr (Sep 19, 2012)

I like her hair a lot.  And I like her attitude about her hair.  She doesn't get into a lot fussing and expensive products and all that jazz.  I think the low manipulation is key to her success.  My hair doesn't like cornrows.  As soon as I get them in, I want them out!
Nor do they last long in my hair.  My hair doesn't last long in twists, either.  But because twists are so easy, I don't mind the re-do.  I am going to start wearing more protective styles and tracking my results.  I wear my hair out, consistently, but I get weary of manipulating it and forget that protective styles can be just as attractive.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 19, 2012)

I actually have this regimen but it happened by accident due to lack of time. I wash once a month and keep my hair in plaits the whole time. Sometimes after I wash I'll wear a braidout but very rarely. This has been working for me but low manipulation has always worked for me. I may start adding heat this winter.


----------

